# fast acting lime v. hydrated lime



## 40654 (9 mo ago)

I was trying a new way to preserve eggs by using a WATER GLASSING EGGS which extends it's life from 1 yr but some say even 2 years. I noticed that the lime I used was not like flour. It seemed more like limestone which was 'fast acting lime'. I stored in a 5 gal bucket 260 eggs in that water. I think I made an ooops....! I did it for a friend and we had a falling out min's after. I almost feel that he sorta deserved those eggs! wow, I can't believe I messed up! any comments? I heard a youtube video say it's the same used in the garden but nobody else is saying that. Everyone is referring to HYDRATED LIME. What say you?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Never done it, but a bit of late advice...
Never do for a friend what you've never done for yourself. Nobody likes being someone else's guinea pig.

Also, drop us a line in the new member section.


----------



## 40654 (9 mo ago)

My material/equipment and I was SHARING my skillset with all the right intentions.. WRONG ANSWER, very insulting. That was NOT my question.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Wait... what? You asked for responses, and don't like the one you got. It's not wrong because it's not an 'answer'.... it's simply an observation.


----------



## 40654 (9 mo ago)

Text usually isn't friendly. It's not that I didn't like it. It just felt insulting. I'm not one that easily gets offended. Anyway, I got your YouTube. TY.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sorry, I can't help you with how you felt about my reply. Still, the advice is sound.
I hope you figure out your lime situation.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The problem with text is there's no facial expressions, no inflection, no body language to accompany it. So a simply sentence can be 'read' any way possible.


----------



## 40654 (9 mo ago)

I'm leaving this forum! FB never had such 'text' disciplinary type style. BYE RUDE PEOPLE!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

felicita.carino said:


> I'm leaving this forum! FB never had such 'text' disciplinary type style. BYE RUDE PEOPLE!


This place isn't for the faint of heart, or in this case, for those who get offended over "text disciplinary type styles".
At least you can say COVID was a lab leak and the 2020 election was stolen here without getting banned.
Good luck on FB.


----------

